# 2010 Halloween Party Date



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

With Halloween being on a Sunday this year, when is everyone thinking of holding your party?

My first thought was Saturday, 10/30, but at this point, I'm leaning more to the 23rd. 

We usually host over a 100 people and my fear is that I will be just too wiped from the party to really enjoy Halloween itself. I'm usually half-catatonic the day after. 

However, the 23rd spreads it really far out......


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Halloween is on a Sunday? I think you should make the party on Saturday!


----------



## fravak (May 16, 2009)

I think we are leaning towards Friday night so we have a day to recover before Halloween and maybe go to someone else's party on Saturday. I haven't been to a Halloween party as a guest in a long time! Plus, I think a lot of the kid's Halloween stuff that happens around here will be on Saturday.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

23RD here also, have way too much to do to get the yard haunt ready to have it on saturday before.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm having mine on the Saturday, the 30th. I'll set up for the party and leave most of it up that night. The important stuff will be brought in after the parties over. Then I just have to replace the big items for Halloween.


----------



## Nightwing (Aug 1, 2007)

Ours will be on the 29th. We don't have many TOTs, so the party is really the main event. I started having the party on Friday a few years ago to accomodate my second love, college football. War Eagle!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Last year we had our party on Friday the 30th because Halloween was on Saturday. When Halloween finally dawned, I was pretty exhausted from the night before. The last thing I really wanted to do was anything Halloween related.

I will say once some of the ToTs came by I got into the swing of things, but to prevent that sort of exhaustion from occurring again I'm holding mine the week before. Haven't decided yet whether it will be on Friday or Saturday though.

Rich


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Saturday and don't sleep!!!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Mine is on the 30th this year. It's always on the Saturday Closest (and preferably before) Halloween, unless halloween falls on a Saturday and then we switch to the friday before. I always have everything set up and "Halloween ready" for the party so it's really not a lot of extra work. Hope to see you there GC.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We've been invited to two parties so far for the 30th.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I will be partying on the 31st, in Salem Mass, with all the witches and Vampires.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

We settled on the 23rd back in the end of March and I scheduled the 22nd off to have time to setup and take care of everything. Now, a couple weeks ago, a business trip came up and I will be out of town all week. Won't be getting home until at least 10:30 PM the night before I'm having over 100 people over. Hopefully, we will recover over the next week to have the energy to deal with several hundred TOT's Halloween night.


----------



## katshead42 (Jul 30, 2010)

We are throwing our party on the 30th. One of our friends is throwing his on the 23rd.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

My friends are having a party on the 30th. so we may end up going to that.  If not, we'll be going out SOMEWHERE.

Then handing out candy on the 31st, with all the props out.

On November 6th we'll be doing the religious part of Hallowe'en.


----------



## Beforedawn (May 29, 2009)

Mine's on the 23rd so it's a weekend and I still have time to set up my haunt for the big day


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I found out on Saturday that I will be hosting the Pokeno Halloween Party on Oct. 16th. I was hoping for Oct. 23rd but some of the ladies won't be able to make that date. I've already started to decorate the inside of the house yesterday.


----------



## wheussmann (Sep 30, 2010)

We are doing a dry run block party on saturday... (and for the off chance some kidds come trick or treating) then fine tune sun morn. (hung over)(no church) then the show begins.


----------

